# The Divine Covenants



## JM (Nov 24, 2008)

This book should be a standard for Particular Baptists.










> The everlasting covenant or covenant of grace is that mutual agree*ment into which the Father entered with His Son before the founda*tion of the world respecting the salvation of His elect, Christ being appointed the mediator, He willingly consenting to be their head and representative. That there is a divine covenant to which Christ stands related, and that the great work which He performed here on earth was the discharge of His covenant office, is very plain from many Scriptures, first of all, from the covenant titles which He bears. In Isaiah 42:6 we hear the Father saying to the Son: “I the Lord have called thee in righteousness, and will hold throe hand, and will keep thee, and give thee for a covenant of the people, for a light of the Gentiles.” As a covenantee in it, Christ is thus “given” unto His people, as the pledge of all its blessings (cf. Rom. 8:32). He is the representative of His people in it. He is, in His n person and work, the sum and substance of it. He has fulfilled all its terms, and now dispenses its rewards.


Divine Covenants


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 24, 2008)

JM said:


> This book should be a standard for Particular Baptists.



Which particular baptists did you have in mind? Ruben? Ivan?


----------



## JM (Nov 24, 2008)




----------

